# New Alligator light weight rotor



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just saw this

ARIES_Ti 
160mm 76g
180mm 102g

Did anyone see these at the bike shows..

I saw a pic with this add, but couldn't cut it into the thread.

http://www.royalbicycles.com/Featured_Products.html

I know this is on someones ID on this form, just getting ready to crash for the night (JPMARTIN ??)
I saw the Royal site, they have some nice weenie projects..

* I know (realise) Scrubs is lighter, but as many on here I have a budget.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.alligatorcables.com/DISC/TI.htm


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

these are TiN coated steel. not Ti rotors. a friend of mine just got some. we will see how they work for him...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> these are TiN coated steel. not Ti rotors. a friend of mine just got some. we will see how they work for him...


They are available in silver stainless steel or stainless steel with titanium nitrite coating, for the same weight as the coating adds negligible weight.

But for the skinny surface braking area they seem not so good.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Their favorite place to save weight, the braking area. No 140mm available from the links I see.

That said, at least it doesn't resemble a cheese grater as much.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

They look interesting, definitley will try. Just wish they could get the 180mm rotor under 100 grams in this price range.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

The Aries and the Starlite are the new offerings from Alligator.
We have verified the weights and the Aries is 75 grams and the Starlite 77-78 grams in 160 mm. The best part is the price and are available with the optional Titanium Nitrate coating.
We recently received a shipment of both models in 160 and a few 180...they were all gone in a week!!! Waiting for the next order now.

For 140 mm the only option they have is the SAW model. Most people don't like to mix different design rotors (front / back) so we still order the SAW model even that it weights a little bit more in 160 than the other two.

BTW...the aries looks a little bit different from that photo on the website. The cutouts are more rounded, like half-circles.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Thanks again for that great info, gone in a week.. damb... haven't seen them anywhere in my searches....

Also love the builds your shop has done, I just got the Maxxis 285's for Valentines day.. along with tons of Ti and Aluminum bolts.. She got Tiffanys and I got bike parts (my best relationship ever).

Love the carbon bolt idea you used for the head bolt... may steal that Idea...:thumbsup:


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks! Wish my wife was like that 
Where did you get the 285 from? They are very hard to find....and most of the time too expensive.

The Aries should be on stock by next week...Starlite in Silver are on stock right now. People are really going for the TiNi finish more than the silver...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I live in Korea, very easy to find have here.. around $70 (US)

Was gonna do Furios Fred, but only 1 tire out of 6 under 300 grams...

Same with some other parts, but then some stuff is impossible, like aluminum bolts.

Had to get those from www.torontocycles.com and Nano out of Germany..

Ya , I am lucky to have a super kind girlfriend.. not married yet...

I think for her, she rather see me on my bike, instead of indulging in the club and bar life here.

How did you carbon tune the XTR shifters... I only see one replace able bolt on the shifter pod...


----------



## fernandoj (Mar 19, 2008)

Ridiculous looking rotors brake pad destroyers, easily useful for everything but braking!


----------



## icedmind (May 8, 2008)

i like the star lite more even its bit heavier











fernandoj said:


> Ridiculous looking rotors brake pad destroyers, easily useful for everything but braking!


for what i experienced so far that alligator rotors are perfect on braking and it not brake pad destroyers

4 those who destored their pads by these rotor mostly they just didnt set it up properly
leaving the edge of the pad sit into the hole 
and it makes you feel wobble when braking and bites your pads


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> How did you carbon tune the XTR shifters... I only see one replace able bolt on the shifter pod...


The bolts holding the shifter pods and the ones on the braze are Schmolke Carbon bolts....I had the bolts around so I just used them, but alloy is more cost efficient and works just as well.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

hmmm...been running windcutters and they are great, relatively cheap rotors around 92g (160mm). No issue with pads here.

just go the ARIES_Ti and VERY dissapointed in weights again and the two i got are 83g/84g (160mm)


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been using the Windcutters for a few months now. No pad issues either, still barely halfway used (organic Formula pads.)


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

*starlite*



icedmind said:


> i like the star lite more even its bit heavier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So please...some actual ride reports on the starlite? How do they perform?


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

*actual...*

Some of actual weights of alligator rotors.

Wind cutter 160mm 89g
Wind cutter 140mm 62g
Starlite 160mm 78g

For some reason, alligator aries rotors were sold with a name of cirrus. They are basically the same as aries. But actual weight is 84g instead of claimed 76g!!

Cirrus 160mm 84g!!
Get starlite.

Stop power is definitely lower compared to marta or hope floating rotors, but considering their low cost, I think they are worth the money.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Big BS!!!*



Kitakeng said:


> Stop power is definitely lower compared to marta or hope floating rotors, but considering their low cost, I think they are worth the money.


sorry - what's the reason behind using discbrakes? We all want to stop fast with good modulation, right?

Discbrakes are heavier than rimbrakes but at lest they offer some advantages especially in the wet....all while beeing heavier. But what is the reason to put 10g lighter rotors that ruin the brakeperformance??? You spent hundreds of dollars in a discbrake only to ruin it for 10g savings???

C'mon guys - get real.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

Nino, 

All I am saying is default Marta user has a possibility of saving 60g for 50 euro or so.

I personally found stopping power with marta 160mm especially in the rear too strong, so for me, it worked out.

What's the point of bringing Vs to this thread?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Kitakeng said:


> Nino,
> 
> All I am saying is default Marta user has a possibility of saving 60g for 50 euro or so.
> 
> ...


wrong question- what's the point of bringing an absurd product into this forum?
if a rotor destroys the performance it is not worth beeing considered.

If you had too much power in the rear why didn't you just got for a 140mm??
The 140 windcutter would be lighter as well (61g !)

V's because for MUCH less money you get MUCH less weight. So savings of about 1 lbs compared to a pricey Magura Marta without any downsides if you compare to the Magura with such stupid rotors...


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

I haven´t experienced any significant power loss with XTR-brakes (160 mm Wind Cutters in XC use). 

Really cheap way to lose few grams. (only 33€ / pair) 

They look so flimsy that I would´t use them for AM/FR use.


----------



## Roppie (Mar 24, 2009)

The best way to loose weight on the braking parts of a bike is to remove everything from rotors to the handles. You will be the fastest downhiller ever! :devil:

Meanwhile I installed windcutters not only to loose weight [comes handy in all rotating parts] but they look really awesome.
In the Netherlands they are real hard to get [even harder then finding a girlfriend like nikoli8 :thumbsup: ] so I ordered them in Germany, Installed the and love them.

If they wear out i'll make a power saw blade out of them....


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Guys, the windcutters are proven performers.that's why i said above he should have mounted a 140 windcuttter if he really wants it lighter.

It's these new designs where i really doubt about peoples minds. These seem to weaken the performance dramatically while saving a couple of grams over other proven performers.


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

nino said:


> Guys, the windcutters are proven performers.that's why i said above he should have mounted a 140 windcuttter if he really wants it lighter.
> 
> It's these new designs where i really doubt about peoples minds. These seem to weaken the performance dramatically while saving a couple of grams over other proven performers.


Aah Ok. Little misinterpretation.

Mine are 92g á version. On my other bike I have basic Hope mono minis. They are only 10g heavier, but seem a lot sturdier. So not really that big weight save to be honest. But i allso like the look of Wind Cutters.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

nino said:


> Guys, the windcutters are proven performers.that's why i said above he should have mounted a 140 windcuttter if he really wants it lighter.
> 
> It's these new designs where i really doubt about peoples minds. These seem to weaken the performance dramatically while saving a couple of grams over other proven performers.


And have these new designs been proven poor performers (go ahead and point me to the thread)? I'm still looking for substantive reviews on these new designs...


----------



## trisurfmedic (Aug 29, 2006)

How are the wind cutters at staying true. That's the biggest prob I have with my stock BB 7 avids that are 2 1/2 yrs old


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

trisurfmedic said:


> How are the wind cutters at staying true. That's the biggest prob I have with my stock BB 7 avids that are 2 1/2 yrs old


I rode two pair of the 180mm Windcutters last season (two bikes) with Avid BB7's. None of the 4 rotors got out of true. This season, I have moved to 160mm front/140mm rear as I felt over-braked. I would imagine I will have no troubles with these staying true using the same brakes, either. Two months on one set of them so far, and everything is fine and dandy.

BB


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

is Alligator Wind-Cutter fit Shimano 775 ?


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

yes! and it works great, i love them!


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*windcutters*



trisurfmedic said:


> How are the wind cutters at staying true. That's the biggest prob I have with my stock BB 7 avids that are 2 1/2 yrs old


have never had a problem with , but then again, i also run the stans alu disks with no probems (save the somewhat reduce power)


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

I got my yesterday :thumbsup:

alligator cirrus 160 mm 76 grs 

someone already used this rotor 

I have one magura marta sl red, i will have any issue using this rotor with the oem pads ?

could somebody help me please


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

Got a set of the 160mm Starlite's and they are verified 78 grams. Nice savings over my Avid G3 rotors.



















mounted


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

LuizSalles those rotors looks good. how do they ride?


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Scimitar said:


> Got a set of the 160mm Starlite's and they are verified 78 grams. Nice savings over my Avid G3 rotors...


Not enough holes in that one! get the Dremel and the drill!


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

biketuna said:


> LuizSalles those rotors looks good. how do they ride?


They ride great, I made my first ride this weekend and no problem with the rotors... I´m afraid about the pad´s, but no problem too, I ride with magura marta sl....

The bad news is the weight  :madman: 82 grs each one, not the 76 grs that the site told....:nono:

They looks good but it isn´t the lighter


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

LuizSalles said:


> They ride great, I made my first ride this weekend and no problem with the rotors... I´m afraid about the pad´s, but no problem too, I ride with magura marta sl....
> 
> The bad news is the weight  :madman: 82 grs each one, not the 76 grs that the site told....:nono:
> 
> They looks goog but it isn´t the lighter


how about just using 3 bolts on the rotor instead of the 6 bolts?

just curious.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Or Ti bolts


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

I´m thinking in TI bolts.... but...

I´m in the third (3x) ride and the brake power is not so good like oem magura marta sl rotors...

I don´t know if I need more rides, I ride only 70 km with the new rotors (cirrus)....

I agree with Nino maybe it isn´t the right place to save weight, maybe return/ comeback to oem marta sl rotors and use some TI bolts...

I will place another post after ride more times....


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you install new pads? EBC Gold are the ones I remember someone said to use.


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

No biketuna I didn´t install new pads.

The pads are the original (oem) magura marta sl, organic I think....


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

My 160mm Wind-Cutters should be here Thursday, I'm looking forward to trying them out this weekend. I warped my Avid clean sweeps in about 6 rides, hopefully will last longer.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm still waiting for Torontocycles to get 140mm and 160mm Wind Cutters in stock. I'm not convinced any of the other alligator rotors work quite as well.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Bender said:


> I'm still waiting for Torontocycles to get 140mm and 160mm Wind Cutters in stock. I'm not convinced any of the other alligator rotors work quite as well.


Are they going to be carrying both sizes?


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

JaLove said:


> Are they going to be carrying both sizes?


Yes according to Tom they have had them on order but their distributor is taking forever.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

i could help you out with a 140 windcutter if you need one.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Nino, did you say to use new EBC gold pads with these rotors? I can't remember who it was. I assume we should always change the pads when we change out the rotors.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*EBC gold*



biketuna said:


> Nino, did you say to use new EBC gold pads with these rotors? I can't remember who it was. I assume we should always change the pads when we change out the rotors.


On the Windcutters the EBC gold are needed for best performance.

However i know from several german weight-weenies that tried these lighter Alligator rotors that they don't perform regardless of the pad used...the power is weak.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

nino said:


> On the Windcutters the EBC gold are needed for best performance.
> 
> However i know from several german weight-weenies that tried these lighter Alligator rotors that they don't perform regardless of the pad used...the power is weak.


How is the noise with the EBC pads compared to stock in wet and dry?

*Edit: I just looked up Bruce Brown's post on the other Alligator thread and he says he didn't have any issues with noise or performance with the Avid sintered pads which is what I'll be using. Thanks.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

nino said:


> i could help you out with a 140 windcutter if you need one.


If you can match the Torontocycles price then sure! PM Sent Nino.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Roppie said:


> The best way to loose weight on the braking parts of a bike is to remove everything from rotors to the handles. You will be the fastest downhiller ever! :devil:
> 
> Meanwhile I installed windcutters not only to loose weight [comes handy in all rotating parts] but they look really awesome.
> In the Netherlands they are real hard to get [even harder then finding a girlfriend like nikoli8 :thumbsup: ] so I ordered them in Germany, Installed the and love them.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, but livn here in Seoul... sometimes your mind even wants ya to upgrade that...... I love summer and the super short skirts....aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

EBC gold improves all brake systems


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

FYI:

I tested the Aries for a week out in California on some steep terrain, and they were pretty much useless, verging on scary. The Ashima AiRotors are monstrously powerful in comparison.


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

Avid XX rotor weights??

160mm?
140mm?


----------



## kide (Mar 25, 2008)

What about KCNC Razor?
140mm 62g
160mm 73-75g
180mm 94-97g


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

What is the thickness of the Wind Cutters? I can not find it on their site. 1.8mm or 2mm ? less? more?


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Senor StrongBad said:


> What is the thickness of the Wind Cutters? I can not find it on their site. 1.8mm or 2mm ? less? more?


http://r2-bike.com/Alligator-Windcutter-160mm_1

1.7mm says here. Same as Formula R1 rotors.


----------

